

Ask HN: What do I do with href.ly? - rossbeale

I own href.ly (and hrefly.com), now what do I do with it?<p>I've had a few ideas;<p>offer a service that shares a list of links
offer a service where you put in one link and share it simultaneously with all your social networks
offer a service that lets you do something to the url..that something, I am unsure of.<p>Anyone have any ideas that stick out for this domain?
======
VuongN
"offer a service that shares a list of links"

I thought bundlenut was a pretty cool idea: <http://www.bundlenut.com/> Is
this something you're thinking about? They were on here not too long ago.

-V

~~~
rossbeale
Similar, also possibly like <http://hainbit.com>

